# Need an Experienced Anesthesia Coder ASAP!!



## carrollalicia1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Please respond if you are someone you know is an experienced Anesthesia coder.

Our office is currently looking to hire an experienced Anesthesia coder or CANPC to train  staff on how to bill/code anesthesia services. The position is temporary, and salary TBD based on experience.

*This is a pain management group that also bills anesthesia service for an independent CRNA*** Serious inquiries only please. I will provide more details as needed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## atartaglione (Jan 20, 2013)

*Experienced Anesthesia coder*

Hi, I am an experienced Anesthesia coder, I have worked for a small anesthesiology physician group & a very large anesthesiology physician group.  I have a background as well in training people on coding and billing for anesthesia as I trained my replacement for one of my previous jobs.

I have attached a copy of my resume, please let me know if you would like to arrange for a conversation


----------



## sctaylor (Jan 21, 2013)

*Experienced Anesthesia Coder*

Is this position remote?  I am experienced in anesthesia and specialty physician.  I am looking for a temporary remote position.


----------



## atartaglione (Jan 31, 2013)

*I haven't received an e-mail with a scheduled phone call*



carrollalicia1 said:


> Please respond if you are someone you know is an experienced Anesthesia coder.
> 
> Our office is currently looking to hire an experienced Anesthesia coder or CANPC to train  staff on how to bill/code anesthesia services. The position is temporary, and salary TBD based on experience.
> 
> ...



, will I hear back from you?


----------

